# H.i.t. Group Say Schwarzenegger 'has' 19 Inch Arms ? What Do U Say ?



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 22, 2008)

*ARTHUR JONES SAYS HE MEASURED ARNIE'S ARMS AT 19 INCHES
AND SERGIO TOO SAYS ARNIE HAD 19 INCH ARMS MANY OF THE H.I.T GROUP,
BODYBUILDING AUTHORS LIKE STUART MAC ROBERT AND CHARLES POLIQUIN SAY IT'S IMPOSSIBLE FOR ARNIE TO HAVE 22 INCHES ARMS .. WHAT DO U GUYS SAY ....*

*CAUSE STEVE REEVES HIMSELF HAD 18 INCH ARMS ....*

PLEASE DO REPLY ....

_The Truth About Bodybuilding Arm Measurements
by Charles Poliquin

Anyhow, the Olympian who keeps bragging about his arms having been over 22 inches (in fact, I think that he may have won an Olympia, or maybe two, or seven) is, in fact, pissing mighty rivers down your leg and insisting that the mother of all rain storms is upon you. At 6'1" tall, this Olympian would have had to weigh about 308 pounds for his arms to be even close to 22 inches around. However, his competition weight was roughly 235 pounds. Of course, maybe his bodyfat was minus 15%..._

*THIS IS WHAT THE H.I.T GROUP OF AUTHORS SAY ABOUT THE WEIDERS AND ARNIE , BUT THE 1979 GUINESS BOOK OF WORLD RECORDS SAYS ARNIE HAD 22 INCH ARMS , SO DOES ARNIE HIMSELF ...*


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2008)

I say this thread is 100% stupid.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2008)

I say it really does not matter.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 23, 2008)

Prince said:


> I say it really does not matter.



Amen


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 23, 2008)

22", 18", 15"....he still won all those Olympias. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2008)

I say let's change this to Arnold had a 12'' penis.


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2008)

I say let's change this to Arnold's penis had 12" arms.


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 29, 2008)

There's A Whole Lot Of Difference ...to Whether Arnie's Arms Were 19 Inches And The False Belief That Arnie And Weiders Were Lying By Saying Arnie Had 22 Inch Arms
.
Arthur Jones Dismissed The High Volume Training Being Popularized By Arnie And Joe Weider On The  Primary Basis Of This Lie And In Contrast Cleverly Sold His H.i.t. Philosophy Which Today Is Big Buisness ....today Authors Like Stuart Mac Robert And Charles Poliquin And Other H . I. T Bodybuilding Authors Often Quote This Incident Of Arnie's Arms Being Smaller And That Arnie And Weiders Were Misleading Millon Of Bodybuilders To Their High Volume Training .... !

Lot Of Arnie And Weider Fans And Admirers Especially Bodybuilding Aspirants Have Been Brainwashed And Misled Into Believing That High Volume Training Doesnt Work And Have Thus Been Converted To The False Theory Of H.i.t. 

I Have Seen Many People Suddenly Abandon The Training Techniques Of Arnie , And Go And Buy Books Of H.i.t. Authors , In The False Hope Of Building The Ultimate Physique Based On Hit Principles ...

If Steeve Reeves Could Himself Build Drug Free 18 Inch Arms , How Is It Possible That Arnie Arms Were Measured At 18 -19 Inches By Arthur Jones ..why Is Sergio Telling The Same ?

I Have Seen An Online Photo Of Franco Colombo Who Too Was There With Arthur Jone , Flexing His Biceps With A Measuring Tape Reading 18 Inches !

Where As Arnie Was Unlike Steve Reeves Taking Anabolics , So Arnie's Arms Were Never 18 Inches When Arthur Jones Measured Them . Arthur Jones Is Telling A Lie , So Is Sergio Olivia ... !

In Fact High Volume Training Is Better Than High Volume Training , Even For Guys Trying To Build Their Bodies Drugfree !!

H.i.t Authors Cleverly State This Incident To ''prove '' That Weider And Arnie With Their High Volume Training Were Telling Lies ..because High Volume Training Could Not '' Build '' 22 Inch Arms For Arnie  And Other Weider Pupils ...

In Other Words H.i.t Will Build 22 Inch Arms
High Volume Training Will Not Build 22 Inch Arms
Cause  Arthur Jones '' Proved ' And Measured Arnie At 18 Inches !'


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 29, 2008)

H.I.T AUTHORS ESPECIALLY ''USE '' THE DAVID P. Willoughby FORMULA OF WRIST SIZE AND EXPECTED OR PROPOSED ARM -BICEPS SIZE !

THE H.I.T. BOOK -'' BEYOND BRAWN '' BY STUART ROBERT TOO USES THIS FORMULA OF WRIST SIZE AND ARM SIZE ....

AND THEY IGNORE THE FACT THAT THE STEVE REEVES FORMULA , WHICH WAS BASED ON TRUE AND ACCURATE MEASUREMENTS OF REEVE'S HIMSELF '' PROVES '' THAT THE H.I.T. FORMULA OF WRIST-ARM SIZE IS WRONG !

CHECK OUT Willoughby' Size and Symmetry Calculations
T-Nation.com | Lost Training Tips: An Old-School Collection of Muscle Insight

IN THE ABOVE H.I.T.LINK ...IT SAYS UR MAXIMUM ARM SIZE FOR 8 INCHES WRIST SIZE IS 8 INCHES !

BUT  THE , STEVE REEVES , FORMULA -  Muscle To Bone Ratios For Building The Classic Physique AT 
Bodybuilding.com - David Robson - Know Your Measurements For Bodybuilding Success. ....
SAYS AND PROVES U CAN HAVE ..
20 INCHES AT 8 INCH WRIST SIZE !

SO JOE WEIDER AND ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER ARE TELLING THE TRUTH
WHEN THEY SAY ARNIE HAD 22 INCH ARMS , IN CONTRAST TO THE LIE , ARTHUR JONES AND H.I.T ''TRY '' TO PROVE !


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 29, 2008)

check out franco measuring his arms at 18 inches ... !!!

Classic Franco Columbu

how can arthur jones say arnie had 18 inch arms ?

how can sergio olivia agree that arnie had 18 inch arms ?

are the h.i.t group - arthur jones et al... not  telling lies ?


----------

